

Long discussion on using CAPTCHAs to get more followers on twitter. - amichail
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/c4820fbb9bb296d7

======
amichail
BTW, I've been using the term "CAPTCHA" incorrectly. It stands for "Completely
Automated Public Turing test to tell Computers and Humans Apart."

What I describe here isn't automated. Users must submit a question to test
comprehension of their tweet selection.

But like a CAPTCHA, we want to make sure this is not a computer (or mindless
clicking by a human).

